# Projekte die Design by Contract verwendet haben??



## GreenTea (27. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand vlt. (neuere) Softwareprojekte die DbC verwendet haben? Bis auf ein Experiment habe ich nirgends etwas gefunden.  Muss bald ein Referat über DbC halten und 2 Beispiele erwähnen :-/ 

lg


----------



## Noctarius (27. Nov 2011)

Mehr als kleinere Testprojekte habe ich bisher damit auch nicht gemacht, leider. Finde den Ansatz sehr cool.


----------



## faulelotte (1. Dez 2011)

Außer ein paar kleineren Tests habe ich leider auch nicht mehr damit gemacht. 
Aber ich denke Anwendungen die mit Eiffel umgesetzt wurden könnten das eventuell nutzen, da das Konzept dort von Bertrand Meyer eingeführt wurde.


----------

